# Songs that Describe how you view the Furry Fandom



## Wabbajax (May 11, 2019)

Hey there filthy friends!

Just wondering if there is a particular song or songs that you associate with the furry fandom.

For me, _Filth Friends Unite_ by I See Stars, particularly the Celldweller remix, is one such song. The fandom can be such a twisted and perverse place at times (just look in the RP request section if you need proof) it feels as if we are all a bit dirty and twisted inside.






Are there any songs that you hear and identify with as a member of the furry community?

Overfix8:




Minerva_Minx:




dragon-in-sight:


----------



## Overfix8 (May 12, 2019)

I never gave that thought, but "Try Everything" by Shakira came to mind. It was featured in Zootopia so there's that relation. Aside from that I think it fits how encompassing the fandom can be. The sheer amount of character styles, art, writing... From Disney's Robin Hood to what ever obscure NSFW webcomic you can think of. 

Hell there's even plane furries :U I find that amazing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2019)

Ultra by KMFDM.

Because it is 80% awesome, 15% meh, and 5% unbridled hysteria and throat ripping insanity.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Wabbajax (May 12, 2019)

Went ahead and updated the first post with the new song suggestions.

@Overfix8 
Good choice! I got goosebumps when I heard that song for the first time in the theater.

@Minerva_Minx 
Sounds very similar to a song called Against the Grain by Andre Pang (Was part of the soundtrack to a game called Powerslide and you can't find the song anymore). I like it!

@dragon-in-sight 
That is a very 80s song/music video. I was disappointed at the lack of fur.  They got so close but... just fell short of total commitment.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

God, I love that af


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 20, 2019)

Never thought about this before, but as a first association...


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 21, 2019)

Where do I begin



Spoiler: Fandom Songz























www.youtube.com: Kodama Boy - UwU Song (Lyrics)
www.youtube.com: Kodama Boy - OwO Song (Lyrics)
www.youtube.com: Schnuffel - I Love you so (HD)
Spongebob And Plankton - F.U.N. Song
www.youtube.com: Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Video)



Copy paste play at own risk of sanity. ^v^'


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 21, 2019)

All that springs to mind are the few tracks by furry YouTubist Corey Coyote. He's quite the musical talent!

Here's an example of one of his addicting beats:


----------



## Vamux (Jul 21, 2019)

Honestly, Jumpy's 'Our Thing' is probably one of the best examples of a song that describes the furry fandom. It's basically one big 'fuck you, I'm gonna be/do what I want to do, and if you don't like it then too bad!' 
"If you don't like it why don't you leave us alone?"
www.furaffinity.net: Our Thing (Preview) by Jumpy

I also like to look to RUT's song 'My Skin' as another personal favorite of mine. The whole album 'Attraction' in general was great, but the one song in specific captures a pretty good feeling of wanting to be something other than Human to me. 
"Is this the skin that I live in?"

Bratmobile's 'Cool Schmool' is another. A big middle finger to conforming to what's cool and trendy in today's society, which I like to associate with being a furry as that's commonly seen as a negative. 
"I don't want you to tell me what's so cool."

Finally, the Mob's 'I Hear You Laughing'. Mostly in part for the main chorus, as I directly link it to how people react with furries in general. Nothing more than a joke that we're forced to endure. 
"I hear the laughter of someone up above, who's playing games in the name of love."


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Aug 6, 2019)

when you enter the wrong side


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## AyutheTigress (Aug 13, 2019)

I hope instrumental music's alright but definitely these


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

To others:





To us and myself:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2019)




----------

